
An underrated CSS selector is the adjacency `+` operator - yvonnick
https://twitter.com/potch/status/1083098264088408065
======
WeEatnKid
In combination with an element that has a state-related selector (eg
:checked), you can implement something like modals or expandable lists without
writing any javascript.

